# ISO Majek illusion 23’



## Dudegonefishing (Apr 10, 2020)

I am in search of Majek illusion 23’ boat and trailer w/o a motor under $ 20,000.00 
Willing to drive anywhere in Texas or West Louisiana. 
Roy 713/702/7923


----------

